# Boise K9 officer Jardo dies after shooting :(



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

A K9 officer in my city has died after complications after being shot in the line of duty. He was expected to recover, but suffered internal bleeding and cardiac arrest. 

Boise Police K-9 Jardo dies days after shooting | KTVB.COM

I honestly think they had him up and moving around and doing local appearances before he was physically ready. The poor thing had lost a lung, he shouldn't have been walking around only a day or so after major surgery. 

RIP officer Jardo :crying:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. RIP K9 Jardo.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for you all the selfless work you have done and putting your self in danger every day for the safety of others. Rest in peace. Jardo.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very sad to hear!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this RIP Jardo.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Poor dog! RIP


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

It is a shame. It is always tragic when an Officer or K-9 sacrifices their life. 

A Police Sgt was shot in Michigan recently by a suspect armed with a shotgun. He was expected to make a full recovery. After being in the hospital for nearly 2 weeks he was about to walk out with his family after being discharged. He had a blood clot and died before he could leave the hospital. You just never know 



RIP, brave warrior, we have it from here.


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

The number of K-9's injured or killed in the line of duty this year is rather high.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

deacon said:


> The number of K-9's injured or killed in the line of duty this year is rather high.



Well gun violence is at a high. A lot of Officers and K9's have been killed or injured. Hopefully the trend will change????


----------



## Tannerc13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Horrible to hear. The charges for killing a police dog should be the same as killing an officer.


----------

